# The Mad Growling Springer



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

Ive been walking an 18 month-old male Springer Spaniel for the last four days. 

The owner told me he might growl a little when putting his collar and leash on, and that he growled at the gun dog trainer when trying to make him let go of the dummy, he even growls at both owners when in the house, but hes never bitten anyone. Hold that thought  yet!


First, days walk: I entered the living room to see him up on the settee growling like mad. I just ignored him and sat down and after a while, plied him with treats to get him to approach me to put his collar and leash on. And once out of the door and on the walk, there was no problem, until I returned to his home and once again, he was back in the living room growling like mad.

Second, days walk: I opened the living room door and called him into the hallway and not a problem, out of the door and into the van. Upon our return, we entered the living room, and you guessed it. He was growling like mad. 

Third, days walk: Same as the second days walk but on the fourth, days walk; he started growling when I put him back into the cage in my van, after our walk. I lead him out of the cage and removed his collar and leash in the car park, and he jumped back in, problem solved. And once again, back in the living room, hes growling like mad.

Oh and I met another dog walker that recognised him immediately and greeted me with the comment, that dogs got fear aggression."

He seems to be pretty possessive and aggressive and claims everything as his own space. Even when you give him, a chew, at the owner's instruction, after his walk, he growls, and I dont like the idea that Im feeding his aggression.

All I have done so far is to avoid and defuse any situation, that might make things escalate. Oh and he appears to be fine with the other dogs out on the walk, and he takes instructions pretty well.

Its only a five-day gig but I would be interested in your thoughts on this matter?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I think this dog and his owners need urgent help from a good Behaviourist.

Do you really have the experience to be dealing with such a dog? You could make him worse, not deliberately, but inadvertently.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Seems to me it's owner hasn't handled it in the right way from puppyhood, It's difficult to comment without knowing the dog but without there being a medical condition involved it's very odd behaviour for a young springer to be displaying.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

Sweety said:


> I think this dog and his owners need urgent help from a good Behaviourist.
> 
> Do you really have the experience to be dealing with such a dog? You could make him worse, not deliberately, but inadvertently.


I think I have enough experience not to make matters worse, but I agree. I could do it inadvertently, especially when following their instructions. It's only for one more day. And these owners are not irresponsible people. I just don't think they've seen him with a stranger in the house and how he responds when they are not around.

On the walk itself, he's quite biddable and takes instructions pretty well, in fact, not even a glitch.

To avoid rewarding his possessive and aggressive behavior, I make him come to me by calling him from the living room, through the hallway and front door to the van.

And now he's displaying the same behavior when you put him back in the van after his walk, he sits and growls. However, when we arrive back to the house, the process is reversed with him having to come to me, to get back into the house.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

springerpete said:


> Seems to me it's owner hasn't handled it in the right way from puppyhood, It's difficult to comment without knowing the dog but without there being a medical condition involved it's very odd behaviour for a young springer to be displaying.


That's what I thought, very odd. So far, I'm controlling him by forcing him to come to me under my terms, but once he's in what he considers to be his space, you are approaching or challenging him on his terms. It's a different dog.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

As springerpete said, its hard to say without seeing the dog in person.

First impression reading the OP is resource guarding, specifically location guarding, from the sofa to the crate. I dont know about in the UK but here spaniels can be weird in the resource guarding department.

RG is fixable enough behavior, there is a sticky on here with some good articles, and Jean Donaldsons book Mine is also a good resource (ha ha).



Dogbreath said:


> That's what I thought, very odd. So far, I'm *controlling* him by *forcing* him to come to me under my terms, but once he's in what he considers to be his space, you are approaching or challenging him on his terms. It's a different dog.


With the two bolded words, personally I would think more in terms of communication and cooperation. Resource guarding is born of fear - fear of losing the resource, and no fear based behavior was ever improved through force. However if you can communicate to the dog that they can trust you, then you are far more likely to gain cooperation.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Agree, both ESS and CS are famous for resource guarding and they can often generalise it very well.

You need to be very careful.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

ouesi said:


> As springerpete said, its hard to say without seeing the dog in person.
> 
> First impression reading the OP is resource guarding, specifically location guarding, from the sofa to the crate. I dont know about in the UK but here spaniels can be weird in the resource guarding department.
> 
> ...


Ouesi, I'll have a look at you RG articles, and I agree my terms are not appropriate in this context of animal behavior. I nearly always think of things in the terms of how to control a situation. It's a long story and not for this forum.

Thanks for that....


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

I would meet him at the door, have him sit nicely, and clip the leash on. Bring him to car, toss treat into crate and tell him &#8220;in&#8221;. Have fun in park. Toss treat in crate, tell him &#8220;in&#8221;, go home. Meet owners at the door and hand off the dog. Do not give a him a treat when you get home, I don&#8217;t understand this at all.

Your job is to exercise the dog. Don&#8217;t worry about what goes on in the house, you really aren&#8217;t being paid for that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

LaceWing said:


> I would meet him at the door, have him sit nicely, and clip the leash on. Bring him to car, toss treat into crate and tell him in. Have fun in park. Toss treat in crate, tell him in, go home. Meet owners at the door and hand off the dog. Do not give a him a treat when you get home, I dont understand this at all.
> 
> Your job is to exercise the dog. Dont worry about what goes on in the house, you really arent being paid for that.


Considering hes a dog walker Im guessing the owners are not home when he walks the dog.

Food rewards can be an important part of managing and modifying resource guarding.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> Agree, both ESS and CS are famous for resource guarding and they can often generalise it very well.
> 
> You need to be very careful.


After reading a couple of articles, that's exactly what I was thinking.

I think I did the right thing by calling him to the door and then to the van. His focus turned to the walk. Upon our arrival at the park he's still thinking about his walk, but upon our return to the van, it snapped back to the crate and he was back in RG mode. I then lead him back out of the crate and once again, he's back to walking mode, where I removed his collar and directed him back into the crate, and RG mode once again. I could see the shift in his body language followed by the growling.

I've not had a bad bite for ages and it would really pi** me off if he got me.  and I hate the injections more than the bite.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for all your good advice and keep it coming. :thumbsup: I think I'm getting a feel for the changes I see in this dog behaviour and how to at least not make any major mistakes, that end up with me getting a sore one.


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

If not handing him off to owners, just open door and let him in the house. Only enter as far as he is comfortable, which is front hall/entrance; or even just the doorway. You seem to have a handle on it.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

LaceWing said:


> If not handing him off to owners, just open door and let him in the house. Only enter as far as he is comfortable, which is front hall/entrance; or even just the doorway. You seem to have a handle on it.


Today, he growled at me when taking his owners collar off and putting him back in the van after his walk. I had him on a very short lead with my half-check collar on just to make sure he couldn't swing around to nail me, when taking it off. He wasn't pleased, but with the lead held high and the half-check under his jaws, he couldn't do much about it. 

I think this dog's behavioral issues are in the early stages of going from bad to worse, if the owners don't get control of the situation.


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't understand about having the owner's collar on for the walk, then taking it off after the walk.

I don't know how much obedience you do with him, but might want to think about beginning every walk with a heel, a sit, a stay, etc. before letting him run. End the walk the same way having him heel, sit, stay, down, before putting him in the van.

It is possible that this is more than a training issue. Do springers have _owner possession?_


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

LaceWing said:


> I dont understand about having the owners collar on for the walk, then taking it off after the walk.
> 
> I dont know how much obedience you do with him, but might want to think about beginning every walk with a heel, a sit, a stay, etc. before letting him run. End the walk the same way having him heel, sit, stay, down, before putting him in the van.
> 
> It is possible that this is more than a training issue. Do springers have _owner possession?_


The owner wants me to take his collar off after the walk. I do it. Oh this dog knows all the commands, and he's the model citizen when he's out and about, and yes, I give him treats every now and then as rewards. He just seems to lay claim to things. Toys, settee, the crate, etc...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

LaceWing said:


> I dont understand about having the owners collar on for the walk, then taking it off after the walk.
> 
> I dont know how much obedience you do with him, but might want to think about *beginning every walk with a heel, a sit, a stay, etc. before letting him run. End the walk the same way having him heel, sit, stay, down, before putting him in the van.*
> 
> It is possible that this is more than a training issue. Do springers have _owner possession?_


If it is RG, none of this will make one iota of difference. Nothing about asking for behaviors will make the fear and stress that causes RG ameliorate.

Dogbreath, if you have to take the collar off again, Id do it well away from any area you think he might want to guard. Holding the lead taught is probably going to increase his stress levels, and wont prevent him nailing you either. 
Hopefully youre done with this dog though. If it were me, Id refuse to work with him unless there was a behaviorist involved with very specific instructions for me.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

ouesi said:


> If it is RG, none of this will make one iota of difference. Nothing about asking for behaviors will make the fear and stress that causes RG ameliorate.
> 
> Dogbreath, if you have to take the collar off again, I'd do it well away from any area you think he might want to guard. Holding the lead taught is probably going to increase his stress levels, and won't prevent him nailing you either.
> Hopefully you're done with this dog though. If it were me, I'd refuse to work with him unless there was a behaviorist involved with very specific instructions for me.


I agree with you totally. I spoke to the owner this morning and pointed out that I thought matters needed to be taken in hand and said she might want to consult a behaviorist. Although, I still think, they are trying to see the good in him, as apposed to dealing with a potentially dangerous situation.

The only good thing for me, is I could see his body language change, and I knew what to expect and was ready for it. However, as you know, a loss of concentration, and everything goes pear shaped, and you've got a dog that's bitten someone.

It's would be a real shame if they failed to sort his behaviour out.



> Dogbreath, if you have to take the collar off again, I'd do it well away from any area you think he might want to guard. Holding the lead taught is probably going to increase his stress levels, and won't prevent him nailing you either.


Aye I thought about that after removing the collar, I was ready for him but I was too close to the van.

Anyhoo your advice has been excellent, credit where it's due....


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Absolutely. Good luck. I do hope you don't get bitten.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Absolutely. Good luck. I do hope you don't get bitten.


You and I both, my business partner thinks I'm mad, but I love dogs, and perhaps I don't see the dangers as clearly as I should. And at the end of the day, these problem dogs are a big responsibility, and it's not like you are getting paid a kings ransom for taking the risk.

I keep hearing this little voice in my head saying, it's just a dog and he doesn't understand, I'll just be careful.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What does your insurance company make of all these dogs with issues that you walk?


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

rona said:


> What does your insurance company make of all these dogs with issues that you walk?


Oh Rona, please, two dogs, the second was a five-day gig and with the owners of the dog not being entirely honest. I was trying to look out for the dog. Some of these owners tend to see their dogs as their babies.

The Staffi-bull cross is a rescue dog, and these owners have hearts the size of frying pans. They just want to help the dog. And I do my best to oblige, within reason. That's why he is walked on his own with my full attention.

I don't really see any bad in dogs, only in people. If I make a mistake and something happens to me, then shi* happens. I don't blame the dog and I do my best not to take unnecessary risks.

I've got a small dog with fear aggression who was attacked by a collie because the dog walker was in a tangle and dropped the bloody lead. I managed to grab the collie by the collar and the throat (this was a while ago btw) before it got a grip. What do I do, stop walking the wee dog with fear aggression because he barks and snarls at other dogs that come close?

If there's one thing I have learned in life, it's that people are far more dangerous than dogs. And I know whose company I would rather keep.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

Dogbreath said:


> Oh Rona, please, two dogs, the second was a five-day gig and with the owners of the dog not being entirely honest. I was trying to look out for the dog. Some of these owners tend to see their dogs as their babies.
> 
> The Staffi-bull cross is a rescue dog, and these owners have hearts the size of frying pans. They just want to help the dog. And I do my best to oblige, within reason. That's why he is walked on his own with my full attention.
> 
> ...


There are several things in this post I want to comment on, but Ill just stick to the part bolded.
Mistakes don't only affect you. 
Saddling a dog with a bite history is not cool. Especially if the bite was avoidable.
And what if you make a mistake and its not you that something happens to, but someone else, or someones pet, or child? 
Risk assessment is not just about what might happen to *you*


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Dogbreath said:


> Oh Rona, please, two dogs, the second was a five-day gig and with the owners of the dog not being entirely honest. I was trying to look out for the dog. Some of these owners tend to see their dogs as their babies.
> 
> The Staffi-bull cross is a rescue dog, and these owners have hearts the size of frying pans. They just want to help the dog. And I do my best to oblige, within reason. That's why he is walked on his own with my full attention.
> 
> ...


So you don't have insurance? Are you being paid to walk these dogs?


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

ouesi said:


> There are several things in this post I want to comment on, but I'll just stick to the part bolded.
> Mistakes don't only affect you.
> Saddling a dog with a bite history is not cool. Especially if the bite was avoidable.
> And what if you make a mistake and it's not you that something happens to, but someone else, or someone's pet, or child?
> Risk assessment is not just about what might happen to *you*


I am well aware that risk assessment is not just about me, and I would never saddle a dog with a bite history, and I never said doing so was cool. You are trying to put words in my mouth.

I did my best to control the situation with this Springer based on the limited information I had. I even came on here and asked questions, to gain a better understanding of what I was dealing with. As I said before, it was a five-day gig and the owners were not entirely forthcoming with this dog's behavioural history or how to deal with him.

"What if I make a mistake" well it won't happen in the company of children. That's for sure. I wouldn't even contemplate taking the risk. And as for someone's pet being put in danger, the dogs I take out are under my control. The only thing I worry about are the idiots coming the other way, like the Boxer that approached me this morning on the beach. Luckily, there wasn't a problem because this dog was just curious and wanting to play but the owner was off, in the distance, and nowhere near in control of his dog.

Sweety/Ouesi I don't worry about me. It's these lunatics out there that buy dogs as accessories to fill their shallow little lives or as a status symbol, that is my cause for concern.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

Sweety said:


> So you don't have insurance? Are you being paid to walk these dogs?


Yes I have insurance....


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow!!! 

Everyone else's fault again I see. 

Do you think it might be you and not them? No I don't suppose you would 

Can you let me know what insurance covers you to let an aggressive dog off lead on a beach as I'd like to go with them


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Dogbreath said:


> I am well aware that risk assessment is not just about me, and I would never saddle a dog with a bite history, and I never said doing so was cool. You are trying to put words in my mouth.
> 
> I did my best to control the situation with this Springer based on the limited information I had. I even came on here and asked questions, to gain a better understanding of what I was dealing with. As I said before, it was a five-day gig and the owners were not entirely forthcoming with this dog's behavioural history or how to deal with him.
> 
> ...


I do my very best not to worry about you.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

Sweety/Ouesi/Rona, this is where you get it all wrong. You presume to know me and how I go about my business. You read things into my posts that aren't there. You make assumption and jump to conclusions about what I am doing and how I am getting it wrong. 

I don't pretend to know it all or think that the sun shines out of my ar*e. I just tell it how it is. I am not frightened to give my opinion or to ask questions, if I need to know something. And I am the first to admit when I am wrong or give praise to someone whom I believe to be right or to have made an excellent point. With me, it's nothing personal.

Oh and I never think in absolutist terms. I leave that to people like you.

And here's the rub, I won't be bullied or intimidated by anyone, and if I think, you are talking ********, I will point it out in no uncertain terms. I am not here to fawn at anyone's feet, and I don't need back-up from any wee clique to get my point across.


So laddies, if you want to debate, bring it own...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Dogbreath said:


> Sweety/Ouesi/Rona, this is where you get it all wrong. You presume to know me and how I go about my business. You read things into my posts that aren't there. You make assumption and jump to conclusions about what I am doing and how I am getting it wrong.
> 
> I don't pretend to know it all or think that the sun shines out of my ar*e. I just tell it how it is. I am not frightened to give my opinion or to ask questions, if I need to know something. And I am the first to admit when I am wrong or give praise to someone whom I believe to be right or to have made an excellent point. With me, it's nothing personal.
> 
> ...


No. Our responses to you are based around what you DO say in your posts.

I don't know why you feel the need to begin threatening others on a thread.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

rona said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Everyone else's fault again I see.
> 
> ...


Rona as usual you are talking Shi*e and reading things into my post that aren't there. Which says more about the "nice" dog person that you are than it does about me.

Oh and I've already explained exactly how I walk my dogs and in some detail to make sure, everyone is safe.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

Sweety said:


> No. Our responses to you are based around what you DO say in your posts.
> 
> I don't know why you feel the need to begin threatening others on a thread.


Oh really, now I'm "threatening others on a thread".

Sweety, did you arrive here from the planet, Sweety?

You just contradicted your last statement



> Our responses to you are based around what you DO say in your posts.
> 
> I don't know why you feel the need to begin threatening others on a thread.


Where have I threatened anyone?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Dogbreath said:


> So laddies, if you want to debate, bring it own...


The problem is, a debate ceases to be a debate (and turns into a playground) when a poster becomes personal and use ridicule instead of reasoned argument.... which is something that you seem unable to resist. Shame really. There are lots of posters on here who debate really well.

J


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like this one will be another closed jobby shortly.:confused1:


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> The problem is, a debate ceases to be a debate (and turns into a playground) when a poster becomes personal and use ridicule instead of reasoned argument.... which is something that you seem unable to resist. Shame really. There are lots of posters on here who debate really well.
> 
> J


Okay James, I'm willing to call a truce, and I eagerly await to engage with these posters "who debate really well." 

Now see if you can get these nice laddies to stand down also?:thumbsup:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Enough with the passive aggressiveness for goodness sake :Yawn:

Have a goat!


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

There you go, Jamesgoeswalkies I did try. Stormythai must be one of your, "really good debaters"...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

StormyThai belongs to no one here.
StormyThai did not claim to be anything.

FWIW maybe if you checked the tone of your posts you may find people will entertain debating :ciappa:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dogbreath said:


> Sweety/Ouesi/Rona,
> 
> And here's the rub, I won't be bullied or intimidated by anyone, and if I think, you are talking ********, I will point it out in no uncertain terms. I am not here to fawn at anyone's feet, and I don't need back-up from any wee clique to get my point across.
> 
> D


You really have no idea how funny this is :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> StormyThai belongs to no one here.
> StormyThai did not claim to be anything.
> 
> FWIW maybe if you checked the tone of your posts you may find people will entertain debating :ciappa:


Stormy, have you noticed how all you gals, like, each others post?


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

rona said:


> You really have no idea how funny this is :lol: :lol:


Rona, what does it take to be one of the "nice" dog walkers like you appear to be?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Dogbreath said:


> Stormy, have you noticed how all you gals, like, each others post?


Have YOU noticed that nobody is taking you seriously?


----------



## 24Paws (Aug 9, 2014)

Have you noticed, how it doesn't matter?  The idea of a forum is to express *several different* ideas, opinions and suggestions to provide an array of options.

I don't get why it's a problem if you don't like someone elses post...just combat it with your own response to the question using your idea of the correct method. 

A forum would be redundant it everybody agreed.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Have YOU noticed that nobody is taking you seriously?


Ah Sweety, from the planet, Sweety.  You were going to show my where I've been threatening posters on the forum?

I even offered a truce but you gals just love so much, you can't do without my snappy repartee.

And that's the truth of it, isn't it Sweety, from the planet, Sweety.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

24Paws said:


> Have you noticed, how it doesn't matter?  The idea of a forum is to express *several different* ideas, opinions and suggestions to provide an array of options.
> 
> I don't get why it's a problem if you don't like someone elses post...just combat it with your own response to the question using your idea of the correct method.
> 
> A forum would be redundant it everybody agreed.


I agree and I'm your man but these women just won't settle down and let the debate happen.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogsbreath, you really should take a look at yourself, and by the way I'm not one of the 'Girlies' you seem to have such a problem with.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

springerpete said:


> Dogsbreath, you really should take a look at yourself, and by the way I'm not one of the 'Girlies' you seem to have such a problem with.


I don't have a problem with the Girlies but I'm not convinced you are not one of them.

I've offered a truce but they just won't have it, what more can I do?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Crikey, the only thing this "debate" lacks is a reference to the Third Reich.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Crikey, the only thing this "debate" lacks is a reference to the Third Reich.


ve haf vays of making you "debate" but the Girlies are just not up for it.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

springerpete said:


> Dogsbreath, you really should take a look at yourself, and by the way I'm not one of the 'Girlies' you seem to have such a problem with.


Have you seen all your "likes" from the "Girlies":lol:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Crikey, the only thing this "debate" lacks is a reference to the Third Reich.


DON'T MENTION THE WAR! :scared: Sorry, couldn't resist 

FWIW, DB is wrong on so many levels that I thinks it's hilarious he has no idea how wrong he is. _Bless_!


----------



## Fubrite (Jan 22, 2013)

Dogbreath said:


> I am not frightened to give my opinion or to ask questions, if I need to know something.


The problem is that the people who are most likely to give you the answers to your questions are the very people you are quite deliberately ridiculing, annoying, and generally antagonizing.

It may not be long before your questions fall on deaf ears...

Ever heard of the boy who cried wolf?


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

mabey back on thread??


as an owner i think OP you need commending to actually want to help the dog - rather than muddle through/refuse to walk the spaniel.

I havent got any advice except talk to the owners - id be mortified if this was my dog and id want to work with you to try to come up with a solution

good luck - :]


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

Fubrite said:


> The problem is that the people who are most likely to give you the answers to your questions are the very people you are quite deliberately ridiculing, annoying, and generally antagonizing.
> 
> It may not be long before your questions fall on deaf ears...
> 
> Ever heard of the boy who cried wolf?


Take a look at this thread and point to who started all the attacking because it wasn't me. This thread was a serious attempt at debate, and some good information came across but the sweetie's and Rona's, etc. of this world just couldn't help themselves. The fact is, you've got a wee girlie clique running this forum and setting their own agenda, and they don't like it when someone stands up to them and doesn't play ball.


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

suze23 said:


> mabey back on thread??
> 
> as an owner i think OP you need commending to actually want to help the dog - rather than muddle through/refuse to walk the spaniel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that:thumbsup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dogbreath said:


> Take a look at this thread and point to who started all the attacking because it wasn't me. This thread was a serious attempt at debate, and some good information came across but the sweetie's and Rona's, etc. of this world just couldn't help themselves. The fact is, you've got a wee girlie clique running this forum and setting their own agenda, and they don't like it when someone stands up to them and doesn't play ball.




I asked a question...........which I might add you didn't answer in your reply.

If you think we have a Clique, I challenge you to find even one thread where ouesi and I have ever conversed, it will be a very long time ago I can assure you, also if you look hard you may find the thread where myself and Sweety had a little spat


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

suze23 said:


> mabey back on thread??
> 
> as an owner i think OP you need commending to actually want to help the dog - rather than muddle through/refuse to walk the spaniel.
> 
> ...


Except the dog should be seeing a trainer or behaviourist with such issues not a dog walker


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Dogbreath said:


> Have you seen all your "likes" from the "Girlies":lol:


Do you have an issue with women?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Do you have an issue with women?


And male wannabe girlies - coz of course, all blokes who agree with "us women" wannabe girls 

Ahem...

Donning my Serious Hat for the second, I think he has an issue with anyone who doesn't share his opinion


----------



## Dogbreath (Jul 28, 2014)

rona said:


> Except the dog should be seeing a trainer or behaviourist with such issues not a dog walker


Funny, that's what I told the owners.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogbreath said:


> Have you seen all your "likes" from the "Girlies":lol:


I have no control over who chooses to 'Like' my posts, but be assured I am 100% male, as my beautiful wife will testify to. I was also brought up to treat the opposite sex with respect, which in my book means that verbal abuse and bully boy tactics are an anathema, but then I'm probably considered old fashioned in your somewhat jaundiced eye.
One thing that you have made clear to me is that in the unlikely event of my ever needing the services of a dog walker it wouldn't be you I'd be calling on, I wouldn't trust the care of my dogs to someone who shows such an aggressive streak in their writings. It's as well that the only contact we'll ever have is via the forum. I'm afraid, with your attitude a real meeting might not go well.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

springerpete said:


> I have no control over who chooses to 'Like' my posts, but be assured I am 100% male, as my beautiful wife will testify to. I was also brought up to treat the opposite sex with respect, which in my book means that verbal abuse and bully boy tactics are an anathema, but then I'm probably considered old fashioned in your somewhat jaundiced eye.
> One thing that you have made clear to me is that in the unlikely event of my ever needing the services of a dog walker it wouldn't be you I'd be calling on, I wouldn't trust the care of my dogs to someone who shows such an aggressive streak in their writings. It's as well that the only contact we'll ever have is via the forum. I'm afraid, with your attitude a real meeting might not go well.


Woah..........never seen you react like this 

Are you ok?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

springerpete said:


> I have no control over who chooses to 'Like' my posts, but be assured I am 100% male, as my beautiful wife will testify to. I was also brought up to treat the opposite sex with respect, which in my book means that verbal abuse and bully boy tactics are an anathema, but then I'm probably considered old fashioned in your somewhat jaundiced eye.
> One thing that you have made clear to me is that in the unlikely event of my ever needing the services of a dog walker it wouldn't be you I'd be calling on, I wouldn't trust the care of my dogs to someone who shows such an aggressive streak in their writings. It's as well that the only contact we'll ever have is via the forum. I'm afraid, with your attitude a real meeting might not go well.


Well, if you're old fashioned, then long live old fashioned.

Your post was very sweet.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

rona said:


> Woah..........never seen you react like this
> 
> Are you ok?


Hi Rona, yes I'm fine, this person just winds me up, it's uncalled for and has just made me angry. The forum is normally a pleasant place to visit, for sure we are never all going to agree but there's ways of disagreeing which are less confrontational.
Apologies for losing my rag, I might have to use the ignore button for the first time ever.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Or you could draw this person to the attention of the Mods...? 
Sexism is about as well-loved and popular as Ebola.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Or you could draw this person to the attention of the Mods...?
> Sexism is about as well-loved and popular as Ebola.


He made a particularly nasty attack on me on a thread lastnight and I did report it.

The post was deleted, but that's all.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Or you could draw this person to the attention of the Mods...?
> Sexism is about as well-loved and popular as Ebola.


I wouldn't know how to go about it, it's the first time I've ever allowed myself to get annoyed by posts before, to be honest I'm just going to ignore and carry on in my usual fashion.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

springerpete said:


> I have no control over who chooses to 'Like' my posts, but be assured I am 100% male, as my beautiful wife will testify to. I was also brought up to treat the opposite sex with respect, which in my book means that verbal abuse and bully boy tactics are an anathema, but then I'm probably considered old fashioned in your somewhat jaundiced eye.
> One thing that you have made clear to me is that in the unlikely event of my ever needing the services of a dog walker it wouldn't be you I'd be calling on, I wouldn't trust the care of my dogs to someone who shows such an aggressive streak in their writings. It's as well that the only contact we'll ever have is via the forum. I'm afraid, with your attitude a real meeting might not go well.


I can testify that you are 100% male


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Stuff it, lets have a goat party :cornut:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> I can testify that you are 100% male


Ooooooooooo does Pete's wife know about this? 

Forum gossip :lol:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> I can testify that you are 100% male


Thank God for that Kinji, I was beginning to doubt myself for a minute or two. How are you.? Any plans to revisit my neck of the woods?


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

rona said:


> Ooooooooooo does Pete's wife know about this?
> 
> Forum gossip :lol:


It's all right Rona, I told her about my meeting up with K.L and hubby, One of those strange, but very pleasant coincidences that life throws up sometimes.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MerlinsMum said:


> Or you could draw this person to the attention of the Mods...?
> Sexism is about as well-loved and popular as Ebola.


He has been watched and is now on his first ban


----------

